# Schutzhun Clubs near Muskegon, Michigan



## sjpope2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, I am trying to find local clubs near muskegon michigan as I am looking into getting a gsd in a few months and plan to train in SchH. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure there is one...GR has a group that trains SDA.


----------



## cbradshaw (Feb 16, 2011)

*SDA Training*

Where in GR do they do SDA training, do you have a contact name and phone number?

There is a group called Mid Michigan Rottweiler Club that does Schutzhund 
and SDA Club

I live in Muskegon looking for someone to train the BH with, if interested email me.. [email protected]


----------



## cbradshaw (Feb 16, 2011)

I live near Muskegon and looking for someone to train the BH
Contact me.. if you are interested.


----------



## cbradshaw (Feb 16, 2011)

Kevin Kinker is a local trainer.. who does schutzhund and other training.. from Montague


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kevin's group is the one I was writing of; Complete K9


----------



## cbradshaw (Feb 16, 2011)

cbradshaw said:


> Kevin Kinker is a local trainer.. who does schutzhund and other training.. from Montague


 But I do not know or endorse him. 
There is a new group starting in Muskegon May I am excited to get going!


----------

